# How to finish my ribs in the oven?



## johnnie2130

My MES isn't heating as high as it should. Using the 3-2-1 method for baby backs, I've had some on my MES for about 3 hours at about 210. Then I foiled them. They've been foiled for about 30 minutes, still at about 210 degrees. How can I finish these in the oven? I don't think my MES is working right and these ribs look like they'll take hours to finish. Is there a way to finish these in the oven and still get a good taste?

BTW, I'm calling Masterbuilt tomorrow to try and fix this problem. My smoker is brand new.


----------



## richtee

No need to start a new thread.. we got yer back...or baby backs, as it were..  ;{)


----------



## glued2it

NOPE!







Just kidding, I havn't had any experince with the MES, I don't add smoke after the three, So it seems like a sound theory to finish in the oven for 2-1. Give a shot and tell us what happens.


----------



## johnnie2130

Sorry. I panicked thinking I was going to mess up almost 5 racks of ribs.


----------



## smokin for life

John the way I would do it is, go ahead and foil them, put them in the oven at 225 and after about a half hour (you did say Baby backs right) check to see how much they pulled back off the bones.I usualy go with around a half of inch. If they're pulling back, go ahead and unwrap them. Then add your sauce if your going to use it. About another half hour should do it. Hope this will help ya. May be some one else will come along with another way.


----------



## ba_loko

To answer your question, if you haven't received it elsewhere, I'd put them in a 200-225 degree oven.  You'll know when they're done.  When you pick one end of them up, the other end bends way down, that's the time to pull them out.  I hope they turn out great!


----------



## glued2it

3-2-1 is for spares, You should use the 2-2-1 for baby backs.

None the less they will be done at about 172Âº.


----------



## mossymo

johnnie2130
The ribs will be great, I am more worried about your smoker !!! After all this rib talk from you, we deserve to see some pictures !!!


----------



## richtee

PHEW! Hell...we oughta get delivery   LOL!


----------



## johnnie2130

I ended up being able to finish the ribs in the smoker, but my temp only got as high as 225 or so and that was with the damper closed. The ribs turned out pretty good although not as good as the ones we cooked Wednesday. (I have pics of those here with chickens). We used Jeff's rub and sauce and that made the taste much better than the previous night when I just used some Tony Chacheries. We had about 10 people over and all really enjoyed them and most said that they were much better than the local BBQ joint here. Sorry that I didn't take pics. I was worried with trying to get them done. They still could be better. I'll take pics and post them next time. If my smoker isn't defective, I'll be smoking a pork butt soon. Thanks to all who helped. This is a really good forum! You all get points.


----------



## johnnie2130

I just called Masterbuilt. The lady there asked me several questions like: how much water was in the pan? How much food I was cooking. Was I using an extension cord?

She said that if the pan is full of water, that will cause it not to reach full temp. Same thing if I have a lot of food in it. 

I guess I was expecting to hear something else. I set it at 275 degrees and in five hours the highest it got was about 230. That was with the damper closed. If I opened the damper it wouldn't even get that high.

She told me to set it on 275 with no water and no food and see if it reaches 275. If it does, I think she's going to tell me there's nothing wrong with mine.

Does this sound right? I'm not too excited about my temp only reaching about 225 (with damper closed) while trying to cook a load of meat.


----------



## bbq bubba

Have you thought about checking your thermometer???  Maybe it's not reading correct!


----------



## johnnie2130

I have the thermometer that came with the MES and a M-73 digital that I bought. I tested the latter in boiling water before smoking. Both probes read 214. The temp on the MES is about 8-10 degrees different from my digital. Neither thermometer is getting nearly as hot as it should be.


----------



## shellbellc

I have an electric and I have the same problem...the only time it's ever gotten above 220* was when I had no food in it.  As soon as I put food in it it sucks the heat out of the thing...oh, there was that one time when the grease from the pork shoulders caught fire and the temp wouldn't even register!  Funny green colored flames were shooting out of the vent!!!


----------



## johnnie2130

Do you have a MES?


----------



## scott mayfield

As far as your smoker not coming up to temp, What is the environment you are in? Is it cold where you are smoking? the ambient temp plays a lot on how hot the smoker will get. I have this problem in Colorado. I have to look for warm days to do hot smoking. colder days are good for ham and bacon...

Good luck

Scott


----------



## realsmoker

Hello all, with the unseasonably warm weather Lafayette Indiana is having I thought I would post a picture of my Smoker with a set of my Kansas City Cranberry ribs, just at the 45min to done stage.













BBRs.jpg



__ realsmoker
__ Feb 19, 2017


----------

